# my gear



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

5 JBL PT800 3-way speakers
2 JBL L212 custom speakers
2 JBL SUB1500 subs w/BASH 500w amps
Denon 1930ci multi-disc player
Marantz TT15S1 
Parasound P7 pre-amp
Parasound HCA2205A power amp
HK Citation 19 power amp
HK AVR635


----------

